# Big Daddy's bluegills



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, Big daddy "carl" sent a pic of some bluegills he caught up at PI icefishing this past winter. I had to try some of them with all the different variations. Was alot of fun!!!!!!!

The little bass just follows them around! LOL

Take care
John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those look like they should be filleted!

Nice finish too, Tig.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...those look toooooooo nice to put in water. They belong on a mantle!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> Wow...those look toooooooo nice to put in water. They belong on a mantle!!


I agree.... those are realistic! your skills with an airbrush are getting really good and that finish is better then ive seen on some show cars..... NIIICE..... keep up the nice work dood


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

SWEET!!!! Looks GREAT John!!!

I'm going to put the project together this week man!!! I'll get you a copy!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome work again Tigger. Thanks for the inspiration. One of these days I'll find the time to start on some more. Will field test my first one at a bass tournament tomorrow night, or walleye fishing Erie this weekend. Either way, I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone alot of fun to do!
Carl sounds good!
Brandon I have thought about putting them in a case for the wall! I would be better to get a Westbranch musky on one! LOL
Eyesman, Goodluck in the tourney! Get some of those Erie eyes also.
Take care
John


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow tigger, nice job. How long does it take u to make one of those? It looks like a very fun hobbie.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I'd fish those with 1" steel cable out of fear of losing one to a WB muskie 

I still can't get over that transparent fin on the side. Looks like you could pluck it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man, those are SWEET!!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

First of all, great job, those look amazing

Second of all, how big are they and how much would they cost to buy?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

did you used fiberglass clothe for the scale texture? it looks a lot like it...


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Tigger................very talented! Great looking work!

Gene


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Tigger.....Your painting skills make me sick! I'm a beginner but realize now that I will never be that good. Nice job


----------

